# Work in progress



## dewp (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Noitora (Jan 23, 2009)

Awesome render!


----------



## dewp (Jan 23, 2009)

it's not a render 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it's stock manipulation (lots more hard work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but has a better finish )


----------



## Sstew (Jan 23, 2009)

That thing is amazing, Must have taken a while to make, but it turned out good.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 23, 2009)

What do you actually use to do this?
And if it's a Photoshop, which technics are you using to do it, I mean, I know some of your previous works, and I could recreate it, but I'm not quite sure how would I do this in Photoshop! (I'm using CS2)

So any kind of advice or guide would be nice


----------



## War (Jan 24, 2009)

It's called a C4D. Commonly used in higher-level sigs nowadays.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 24, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> It's called a C4D. Commonly used in higher-level sigs nowadays.


That's something in new Photoshop or?


----------



## Awdofgum (Jan 24, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> War said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No it's Cineam 4D, a whole new program.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 24, 2009)

Awdofgum said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 yeah, I googled it, and found out, but thanks for that!

I never saw that before! Quite interesting, but I'll stick with photoshop for now!


----------



## War (Jan 24, 2009)

If you're interested, you can find C4Ds at gamerenders.com and planetrenders.net (I think it's .net... not sure)


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 24, 2009)

I'll give it a look for sure! It's really impressive looking!


----------



## TodayiSawMyHeroF (Jan 24, 2009)

Some great C4D's can be found at planetrenders.net...Just search up "Fractal Renders" xD


----------



## dewp (Jan 24, 2009)

As i've already said it isn't a C4D render :/

@tony - it's a case of heavy stock manipulation and pen tool work, mixed with clone tool and other things! drinking alot of coffee and stayin up all night also.

it's not really as simple as i;ve made it sound, it's very hard to explain really, taken me 4 years designing pretty much every day to get to this level of design


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jan 24, 2009)

dewp said:
			
		

> As i've already said it isn't a C4D render :/
> 
> @tony - it's a case of heavy stock manipulation and pen tool work, mixed with clone tool and other things! drinking alot of coffee and stayin up all night also.
> 
> it's not really as simple as i;ve made it sound, it's very hard to explain really, taken me 4 years designing pretty much every day to get to this level of design


No, it doesn't sound simple at all..I've been doing graphic design from year 2000 every now and then! I'm doing it very seriously last 4-5 years! But still, I don't have idea how you did that....Basically, you almost DRAW the whole thing?!

Very nice work!


----------



## damole (Jan 25, 2009)

Very nice, it looks really good!


----------



## Galacta (Jan 25, 2009)

Woah! Its bonecruchingly brilliant so far! The wing part is so mixed well it DAZZLES ME! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Help crap for others:
C4Ds are really good for these days of high quality sigs, but they take a LOAD of filesize, so its better if your wearing your sig, go to another forum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





/ridiculous word of advice


----------



## AtomicBlue (Jan 26, 2009)

Wow, looking good so far. I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## dewp (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words people.

I've worked on it some more, Still not finished:


----------



## darthdarovit (Jan 28, 2009)

out curiosity, are you creating a single element on one side and then flipping it over individually or doing one side and just doing a post flip?

Wow, that seems like a lot of work though, lighting everything manually..wow ive got a lot of respect for you. Do you just not enjoy 3D programs?


----------



## dewp (Jan 28, 2009)

yeah i'm only creating one side and duplicating it and flipping it over, would be very hard to create them separately and have them look the same  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe impossible hehe.

3D programs are not really for me, i mean when you create an abstract render in one, the outcome is mostly random, there's no skill involved really, i enjoy photoshop more as a progg as you have more control over it


----------



## Sp33der (Jan 28, 2009)

dewp said:
			
		

> yeah i'm only creating one side and duplicating it and flipping it over, would be very hard to create them separately and have them look the same
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well i don't have a problem with 3d programs, the main thing that i suck in are materials D:,

shweet render :]


----------

